# ATLANTA | Thyssenkrupp Innovation and Qualification Center Tower | 136m | 446ft | 13 fl | T/O



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*ATLANTA | Thyssenkrupp Innovation and Qualification Center Tower | 136m | 446ft | 13 fl | T/O*





__





TKE Innovation and Qualification Center Tower - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com





Renders from the CTBUH:


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

That's a very interesting project, I really like it. In my hometown Rottweil/Germany, ThyssenKrupp also built a test tower in 2017. However, this one is 246m (807ft) high and has a completely different design. Rottweil Test Tower - Wikipedia





















soure schwarzwaelder-bote.de


----------

